
Global Travel API's for flights, hotels, activities, trains - nikunj2212
https://www.airhob.com/developers
======
nikunj2212
I’m the cofounder of Airhob.

We’ve recently launched our Developers Platform with Global Travel API’s for:
1) Flights - Hundreds of airlines covering both low-cost carriers and full-
service carriers. 2) Stays - Over 670,000+ properties including hotels,
apartments, villas, BnB’s etc. 3) International Trains - Trains in UK, Europe,
Canada and Russia. 4) Rail Passes - 4 types of passes for budget travel across
the entire european region. 5) Activities - Over 55,000+ activities around the
world. 6) Tours - Various group, expeditions, luxury and budget tours in over
100 countries.

Using our API's is totally free and integrating it is a peace of mind :)

We’re an IATA, TAFI, UFTAA, TAAI accredited travel company since last 25 years
and are the official PSA of Swiss Tours, having served over 100k+ travelers
around the world.

Things are changing and we’re trying to be the front runners. Coming from a
tech, product and marketing background, I know the importance of developer-
friendly API’s.

If anybody is interested, please visit our www.airhob.com/developers and start
integrating. Feel free to email me at nikunj@airhob.com

